# lens optimization software



## RobertSD (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone know about incorporating raw conversion lens optimization software into Lightroom? If so, which ones do you use? I'm trying to to increase sharpness with my 5DMark III and 24-105mm lens/camera combo. 
It would be great to do it all inside Lightroom, as opposed to using DxO Optic Pro first or Canon DPP, and then importing into Lightroom.
I have the Enable Profile Corrections turned on for my set-up, but don't see any difference in images when it is on or off.
Thanks,
RobertSD


----------



## happycranker (Jul 1, 2013)

For some lenses that are not supported in LR I use PTLens http://epaperpress.com/ptlens/ but this application needs to be converted first using the edit function. Although I am not sure that sharpness is something that can be improved?


----------



## Den (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think sharpness is a parameter that lens optimization affects.


----------

